# Free Webinar on Hip Dysplasia



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The following is a link to a free web seminar on hip displaysia for pet owners. l know lot dogs have dodgy hips and may be of help/interest.
It is tomorrow short notice l know but l have just seen it.
If you are on facebook add CPD Solutions a vet site that provides lot of webinars often free for pet owners.

www.theveterinaryexpert.com/info/dodgy-hips/

*Caro*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks great - thank you.


----------

